# Cute goat joke..



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2013)

There was this farmer walking to his mailbox one day, and he noticed a white hearse coming up the road, and behind the hearse was a man walking with a brown goat, and behind them followed about 20 people.
The next day, the farmer was going after his mail again, and he looked up and saw the same hearse, the same man, the same goat, and about 75 people walking behind the hearse. The farmers curiosity got the best of him. So he walked up to the man with the goat and asked, I saw you yesterday about the same time as today, do you mind telling me whats happening?
The man behind the hearse explained that his wife died, and the farmer said Oh Im so sorry! What happened?
The man with the goat replied that the goat had killed her.
The farmer said, If you buried your wife yesterday, whos in the hearse today?
The man with the goat replied, My mother-in-law. 
The farmer thought a minute and asked the man with the goat, Can I borrow your goat? and he replied, Youll have to get in line with the rest of these people.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 26, 2013)

HAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## goodolboy (Jan 26, 2013)

Now that's funny, I don't care who ya are.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## bigmike (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## terrilhb (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 26, 2013)

love it  just emailing it to my M in L


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 26, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> love it  just emailing it to my M in L


haha Evil


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## stitchcounting (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## wild stallion (Dec 7, 2019)

so funny


----------

